# Good Example of Glossy eyelids....



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 1, 2006)

I just noticed while my ma was watching American Idol, Paula Abdul rocks the glossy eyelids and they look really great.  She has on a really neutral but shimmery brown and gold look and gloss on the lids but DONT PUT IT ON YOUR BROWBONE!...cuz eww.  It looks damn spiffy.

Felt like sharing.  If I can find a pic I'll post one.


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 1, 2006)

Sounds interesting lol! I'd love to see a pic of that if you can find one!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Mar 1, 2006)

When Natalie Imbruglia's Torn video came out I was obsessed with having glossy eyelids...I used to put lip gloss on my lids-kinda gross considering how my hair would always get stuck in them.

Vicky's makes this eye sheen stuff that dos the trick w/o the stickiness for $8 or $11 (I can't remember which)  Normally I wouldn't recommend any Victoria's Secret makeup-I have issues w/ the company-but since I've never set foot in any other makeup store other than MAC, it was the first time I had seen something like that I was way excited...just, if you put it over shadow, be sure to use a different applicator so you don't get the colors all messed up.

Don't know if that's what you were talking about or not, just got a little excited. hehe


----------



## Shawna (Mar 1, 2006)

Hmmm, now that you mention it, I rememeber on of my local MA's doing the glossy eye thing.  I asked her what she used because it looked so cool.  She had brill e/s and metamorph e/s (yeah it was a while back) and she had just used a bit of the mac pro gloss with a q-tip to make it glossy.  She said to use very little and just pat it on in one spot.  The heat of your eye would make it melt in and make the whole eye glossy.  I don't know what pro gloss colour she used because she didn't say, but for those of you who want to try this, maybe this will help a bit


----------

